# LF experience with Fluval shrimp substrate



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

Just out of curiosity if anyone has used the new fluval shrimp substrate and what they think of the stuff!


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

been using it for a few weeks. so far I think it's very good. looks very nice and my water is very clear and conditions are stable. I can't say much about the pH lowering ability because my tap water is soft and low pH already but people online say that it does lower the pH to about 6.8 in most cases. I didn't rinse the substrate at all just open the bag dump it in and add water and the water didn't cloud one bit. People that rinse it before adding have clouding problems tho


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have it in my new Fluval Ebi. It's very pretty and the plants are growing well. The substrate clouded the water for about a day after I filled the tank. 

Do you know of a place to purchase the substrate, without purchasing the Ebi? I'd like to get more but I can't find it anywhere, not even online.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i think PJ's richmond sell bags of it.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews so far. I'm considering getting an Ebi, or if not, at least buying some of the substrate, so all feedback is helpful!


----------



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought my substrate at King eds I am considering putting CRS into the tank


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Tarobot. Well, that's interesting! I even tried to find a source through Hagen, and couldn't. Thanks for the tip. But, where is PJ's Richmond? I haven't heard of it!



Tarobot said:


> i think PJ's richmond sell bags of it.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

i got it at King ed, 4L for 24.99 i think.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

PJ's Pets on No. 3 Road, just north of Lansdowne, on the West side of the street (a little further north than Petcetera). I've found one or two good deals on filters & supplies from time to time there.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Teija and Iamyfung!

Edited to add: I've discovered that the Fluval substrate is making my water more acidic. My tanks with Eco Complete or gravel sit at 7.0 and the Ebi with Fluval substrate is at 6.0. I don't really like that and so I think that I might switch my Ebi to Eco Complete, after all.


----------

